# Can't wait until friday!



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Well its D day for us on Friday as we have a one way ticket to paphos on the easy jet. Thanks to all you wonderful people most of the questions we have had have been answered either directly or indirectly via other peoples questions.

We have a couple more thoughts that you maybe able to help us on.

1, We need an old car not to small not to big and not to expensive can anyone suggest anything? 

2, We will also need bikes 2 adult and 2 kids, is there a second hand market for bikes in Cyprus? if so where would we find them advertised

Thanks again and hope to see you all soon

Miles & Sue


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck hope trip goes to plan , get the cyprus mail,&weekly &look at all the forums lots going home so you may pick up car&bikes.
bet like us this has been a long time coming i did get the wobbels last few days but soon as we got here knew we had done the right thing .
All the best tricia


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck, I feel so excited for you !!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> Well its D day for us on Friday as we have a one way ticket to paphos on the easy jet. Thanks to all you wonderful people most of the questions we have had have been answered either directly or indirectly via other peoples questions.
> 
> We have a couple more thoughts that you maybe able to help us on.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well for you
You can pick up free copies of Cyprus Living in many outlets in paphos and it has classified adds so you might find bikes and maybe even a cheap car through that.
also look in the supermarkets, they have notice boards that people put adds of things for sales on.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice. all went well and we are now in peyia and looking forward to the future - I guess it does stop raining


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to cyprus.The sun will be back soon,&you dont have to go back to the cold in 2 weeks .
All the best in your new home.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> Thanks again for the advice. all went well and we are now in peyia and looking forward to the future - I guess it does stop raining


The sun is out here in Konia now although looking across towards Peyia it looks very black over there still. 
The forecast is for quite a lot more rain over the next 10 days but you will find that there will also be sunny spells between showers.
We need this rain, so we cant complain.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

lots of luck to you both hope you have a good journey and settle into your new home

Linda


----------

